# guarda caso



## rgr

Buona sera a tutti, vorrei sapere como tradurre questa espressione, si tratta di una forma colloquiale, qualcosa come:

¡_Mirá vos!_

Inoltre vorrei trovare una forma piú adatta a un testo scritto, le traduzioni che propongo sono:

_Al parecer/Por lo visto_

peró non rendono l'idea.

Grazie


----------



## infinite sadness

Ciao!
L'espressione che vuoi tradurre è _Mira vos o guarda caso?_


----------



## rgr

Voglio tradurre l'espressione "guarda caso".
Grazie


----------



## infinite sadness

Ho trovato "por raro que parezca".
Come ti pare?


----------



## rgr

infinite sadness said:


> Ho trovato "por raro que parezca".
> Come ti pare?


 Ciao, mi pare adatta a quello che penso Io.
Grazie infinite.


----------



## gatogab

rgr said:


> Buona sera a tutti, vorrei sapere como tradurre questa espressione, si tratta di una forma colloquiale, qualcosa come:
> 
> ¡_Mirá vos!_
> 
> Inoltre vorrei trovare una forma piú adatta a un testo scritto, le traduzioni che propongo sono:
> 
> _Al parecer/Por lo visto_
> 
> peró non rendono l'idea.
> 
> Grazie


 
Ma senza contesto ci rimane solo di sparare al bersaglio.


----------



## uanez

si dacci un contesto altrimenti non si capisce


----------



## Neuromante

Hombre: Nos estás pidiendo qu te digamos si una traducción nos parece correcta en un determinado contexto, pero ni nos das la frase de partida ni el determinado contexto.


Así, para empezar, ya te puedo decir que ni "mirá" ni "vos" se usan fuera de Argentina


----------



## gatogab

rgr said:


> Voglio tradurre l'espressione "guarda caso".
> Grazie


¡Qué coincidencia!
Para que veas.
Aunque no te parezca.
¡Mira tú!
¡Qué raro!


----------



## rgr

Muchas gracias, perdonen pero no tengo aún bien claro cuál va a ser el contexto de esta frase, sólo era una curiosidad, ya que es algo que escucho a cada rato y no consigo encuadrar bien en mi cabeza.



gatogab said:


> ¡Qué coincidencia!
> Para que veas.
> Aunque no te parezca.
> ¡Mira tú!
> ¡Qué raro!


Muchas gracias Gatogab por tus valiosas aportaciones a mi frase sin contexto.


----------



## gatogab

x---x


rgr said:


> Muchas gracias Gatogab por tus valiosas aportaciones a mi frase sin contexto.


----------



## ursu-lab

Un esempio di "guarda caso" in italiano.

Giuseppe parcheggia sempre sul marciapiedi di casa. I suoi vicini lo sanno e non apprezzano.
Dialogo tra due vicini di casa di Giuseppe:

Mario: il carroattrezzi ieri ha appena portato via una macchina.
Roberto: Sì, lo so. Ma, guarda caso, quella di Giuseppe non la toccano mai...


----------



## uanez

ursu-lab said:


> Un esempio di "guarda caso" in italiano.
> 
> Giuseppe parcheggia sempre sul *marciapiedE* di casa. I suoi vicini lo sanno e non apprezzano. *Aggiungerei, per una migliore comprensione dell'esempio, che Giuseppe ha un amico poliziotto*.
> Dialogo tra due vicini di casa di Giuseppe:
> 
> Mario: il *carro attrezzi* ieri *ha portato* via una macchina.
> Roberto: Sì, lo so. Ma, guarda caso, quella di Giuseppe non la toccano mai...



Ursu-lab ci sono alcune imprecisioni nel tuo esempio


----------



## Neuromante

ursu-lab said:


> Un esempio di "guarda caso" in italiano.
> 
> Giuseppe parcheggia sempre sul marciapiedi di casa. I suoi vicini lo sanno e non apprezzano.
> Dialogo tra due vicini di casa di Giuseppe:
> 
> Mario: il carroattrezzi ieri ha appena portato via una macchina.
> Roberto: Sì, lo so. Ma, *guarda caso*, quella di Giuseppe non la toccano mai...



En este caso funcionaría:
Pero mira tú por donde;


----------



## ursu-lab

> En este caso funcionaría:
> Pero *mira tú por donde*;



In effetti anche a me viene sempre in mente con questa possibile traduzione.

PS: mentre scrivevo l'esempio, l'ho modificato e mi è sfuggita la presenza di "ieri" con "appena". Riguardo a "marciapiedi", è meno comune di marciapiede ma non scorretto. E "carro attrezzi", in effetti non esiste nei dizionari, ma giurerei di averlo visto scritto in questo modo più di una volta anche in testate nazionali, come in quest'esempio  del Corriere della Sera (vedi didascalia foto).


----------



## Angel.Aura

Amici,
Vi invito a rimanere nel tema della discussione. Interventi non pertinenti verranno cassati. 
Grazie per l'aiuto. 

Laura
Moderatrice


----------

